# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Helix or Herpstat

## Holbeird

Im looking to get my rack all set up soon and I'm going to be ordering my flexwatt. My question is, I've looked at Helix and Herpstat and I haven't made up my mind, I know I want to go with one that has night drop, but I was curious as to which most people would recommend and would love to hear peoples experiences. Also I will end up wanting to build more racks and am very interested in one that will support more than one rack.

----------


## Nate

You're going to get a lot of mixed answers on this question.  I have a Herpstat ND and a Herpstat Pro, however, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Helix. I've heard nothing but superb things about Helix and that would be my next choice if I didn't already have enough thermostats.  :Smile:

----------


## JoshJP7

I also use the herp. pro... I've never used helix but herpstat works great for me so if i had to buy another one id go with herpstat... if it aint broke dont try to fix it.

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

I'm running about two dozen Helix's in my shop right (some of them I've had for 10 years) and they all work great for me ... never had a problem ... and they certainly can do multiple racks.

Either way you go, I think you'll do just fine.

Hope this helps.

-adam

----------


## Reediculous

i have only used helix, and from what i see, can't go wrong with them!

----------


## Holbeird

can herpstats run more than one rack? I have seen (even before adam and such) that helix can run more than one, just curious about if herpstat can do the same.

----------


## Nate

Yes, assuming the set ups are the same.  

However, I find that the Herpstat Pro is useful in situation where you don't have the same set up, for instance: incubator, adult rack, baby rack, juvy rack...then you would need multiple thermostats, or a Herpstat Pro has 4 outputs so you can control four different things.

Some would argue that having one unit controlling 4 different units is a bad idea because what if the herpstat pro fails?  I wouldn't know....my herpstat has been a great addition to my stuff.

----------


## monk90222

I am helix all the way...Love em and never had a problem with them.

----------


## jotay

I am a Helix user and have been for almost 5 yrs now. Never had a problem w/ it. First used it on a cage then moved it over to my rack. Worked great in both situations.

Helix or Herpstat are both good. I guess it is a personal choice. Both do the trick well.

From my limited experience it seems to me most larger breeders use Helix. Like I said that is from my own personal observations. :Snake:

----------


## Nate

> From my limited experience it seems to me most larger breeders use Helix. Like I said that is from my own personal observations.


Yep, i notice that too.  I also am pretty sure that Herpstat is a newer brand...most breeders got hooked on a great brand in the beginning, and then another great brand came out...why spend the money to switch if your Helix is still doing a great job?

----------


## J.Vandegrift

I think they are both equally good. You can't go wrong with either. I really think the only reason people prefer one over the other is that they usually prefer whatever they got first. I personally like herpstat pro. It is really a pretty amazing device.

----------


## Schlyne

I believe Herpstat is simply a newer brand.  I've been using herpstat II's for about 3 or 4 years now, never had a problem.  I've got them running racks and cages.

----------


## JeffFlanagan

I have both.  I like the alarm, night drop, alarm, user interface and alarm on the Herpstat.

Did I mention the alarm?  It saved a rack of snakes when a probe came loose.

----------


## Larry Suttles

I've got all Helixs and I love them but I'm really digging all the cool features the Herpstats have. The high/low alarms and the software for the text messaging stuff is pretty cool. That could be really useful if I'm out of town and need updates on my temps.

I think I'm going to give the ole' Herpstat pro a go sometime.

On the other hand if it ain't broke don't fix it. Sheeeze who knows :Smile:

----------


## Skiploder

> I have both.  I like the alarm, night drop, alarm, user interface and alarm on the Herpstat.
> 
> Did I mention the alarm?  It saved a rack of snakes when a probe came loose.


I have three of the Herpstat NDs.

As Jeff stated, it's hard to beat the combination of features that the Herpstat has for the price.

----------


## AzureN1ght

I faced the same choice back when I first started looking into buying my BP. I think the answer is that _both_ of them are great products, both reliable and well-liked by those who have them. I voted Herpstat only because that was what I ended up purchasing and I LOVE it. It's user-friendly and the unit is on the small side, which is nice. I've had no problems and definitely recommend it. However, I wouldn't hesitate to get a Helix, either. If I ever need to buy another Thermostat, I'm going to be getting a Helix so I can get a feel for both types  :Smile:

----------


## fishmommy

I recently bought my second Herpstat ND....they're great!
I especially like the high/low alarm features and the user interface is so simple even I can use it without the manual  :ROFL:

----------


## MeMe

I use a Helix.

 :Cool:

----------


## littleindiangirl

I think we have a Ranco. (other)  :Smile:

----------


## daaangconcepts

^ logs

i have a helix  :Wink:

----------


## MeMe

> ^ logs
> 
> i have a helix


logs.

the precious helix. 

 :Devilish:

----------


## monk90222

> I think we have a Ranco. (other)


I use ranco's on my oil filled heater for the ambient temps...

----------


## LadyOhh

I have Herpstats, and I really love mine.

I have the one that can do 4 racks at once, and it is the greatest thing! It also beeps, as was mentioned, when probes fall out and such. 

I may try a Helix just to see what all the fuss is about though. 

I have a Ranco too. (Meh)

----------


## clipclopclip

I have had a HElIX mis function.  I would go with Herpstat. I do not trust Helix now.

----------


## snakelady

I've got a helix. works great for me.

----------


## frankykeno

We have a Helix which we love.  It runs two large racks.  At some point we may well also get the Herpstat Pro because of it's ability to handle 4 different things (as Ed said, incubator, hatchling rack, etc.).  I think they are both great brands with good histories so it's really I think a personal choice based on what works for your particular setup and your wallet.  :Smile:

----------


## pythontricker

Do herpstats tell humidity?

----------


## Nate

> Do herpstats tell humidity?


No...sure would be a nice feature tho  :Smile:

----------


## NightLad

I use a single herpstat for my pet BP. It has worked great and I've never had an issue with it. When I was debating helix/herpstat I actually wrote the companies to ask questions. What impressed me the most with Herpstat is that the owner himself actually wrote me back with detailed information. We exchanged a few emails and I continued to be impressed. For me, there was no question who I'd be buying from. I hope that helps!




> Do herpstats tell humidity?


No, for that you need a humastat. Digital is much better than dial or stick-on. Most people use a Accurite model, although Exoterra make small external humastats with internal probes, too. I use an Accurite in my BP enclosure, and a Exoterra with my Crested Gecko. They both do the job.

I do NOT recommend the Flukers digital temp/humidity two-in-one model. When I bought two their temps were way out of wack, and the humidity was off by 10% both ways. Just terrible.

----------


## Somed00d

> Do herpstats tell humidity?


they just came out with a herpstat humidity controller that can run humidifiers/fogger/mister systems. but it doesn't control temperature.

----------


## xxTYLERxx

> When I was debating helix/herpstat I actually wrote the companies to ask questions. What impressed me the most with Herpstat is that the owner himself actually wrote me back with detailed information. We exchanged a few emails and I continued to be impressed. For me, there was no question who I'd be buying from. I hope that helps!


I too had questions about the herpstat and the *owner* responded with a detailed explanation within 1 hour of receiving my email.  Now that is customer service!!!  And, their products are exceptional.

----------


## AjBalls

Herpstat. I've had two Helix's malfunction on me.

----------


## naba2002

ive only had the helix and have never had probs wit it

----------


## akaangela

I got a Helix.  I was SO excited because all I heard was good about them.  I used it for my very first clutch of eggs.  I had 100% hatch rate.  HOWEVER my second clutch got FRIED 
 :Sad:   I went to look the incubator and was hit by a heat wave.  I was devistated.  I lost both babies.  They had been ok the day before.  I looked at my helix and saw LLL.  I cant tell you how bad I felt.

----------


## xxTYLERxx

> I got a Helix.  I was SO excited because all I heard was good about them.  I used it for my very first clutch of eggs.  I had 100% hatch rate.  HOWEVER my second clutch got FRIED 
>   I went to look the incubator and was hit by a heat wave.  I was devistated.  I lost both babies.  They had been ok the day before.  I looked at my helix and saw LLL.  I cant tell you how bad I felt.


Can we assume then that you would now recommend Herpstat???

----------


## lillyorchid

I currently have a Helix and it's never given me a problem in the 2 years that I have had it.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I'm using a Johnson Controls unit from tempgun.com

----------


## takagari

i'll ad another comment

A while back i was interested in the text alerts the herpstat sent. well i emailed herpstat and low and behold the owner replied within 12 hours

I asked if my cellc ompany was supported, he responded by asking me who i was with and within 24hrs had released a NEW version of the software that included my cell company  :Very Happy: 

If thats not service Id on't know what is!

----------


## DutchHerp

I heard that Helix used to be good, but then they cared more about quantity than quality.

Most people are recommending herpstats nowadays. 

I got a Herpstat Pro and I talked to Dion (the owner) about any problems I had and he always answered my emails.

Top product.

----------


## ThyTempest

I plan on buying either a Herpstat II or a Herpstat Pro when I am comfortable spending that much dough on a thermo.  Right now our collection is very small and doing well on dimmers, but I really do want to expand and breed, so a rack is in my future....just not on the top of the life priorities list.  

Anyway, about the controlling multiple racks part.  Here is something that has been eating me away for a while.  

First, something that could potentially be a big hassle or nothing at all, and hopefully something to never worry about.  Helix states that the probe can be replaced by the user if it is faulty or breaks.  As far as I know, this is not true with Herpstat.  In this case, you would have to get a replacement tstat or have your serviced....but luckily, as stated above, Spyder Robotics(Herpstat) has great customer service.  Can anyone verify that I got this part right?

The second, and probably more widespread issue.  Maximum total wattage.  Helix can control up to 500 watts, and only has one output.  

Herpstat, what I would call the most similar to the Helix, also has a 500 watt max and one output.  

The Herpstat ND is the next step up, with additional features but still only one output, but has a 600 watt max.  

Next up is the Herpstat II, with the upgraded features of the ND and another output, with 700 watt max per output, for a total wattage capacity of 1400 watts.

The Herpstat top dog, the Herpstat Pro, has 4 outputs rated for a maximum of 400 watts per output for a total of 1600 watts for the entire unit.  

So....now that all the info is there and easy to find, are there any situations where the extra 300 watts of the Herpstat II vs the Herpstat Pro on one output would be a significant help, or does the extra total wattage of the pro outweigh the lower wattage per output, but would force the user to perhaps run some funky wiring to supply power evenly.

Also, just some random info I would like if people are willing is some pics of some racks heated by flexwatt (back or belly, just let us know), and let me know what the wattage of the entire rack is, as well as what you use to control it.  Incubators, etc. apply too....anything that someone might end up controlling with their tstat.

----------


## DutchHerp

> I plan on buying either a Herpstat II or a Herpstat Pro when I am comfortable spending that much dough on a thermo.  Right now our collection is very small and doing well on dimmers, but I really do want to expand and breed, so a rack is in my future....just not on the top of the life priorities list.  
> 
> Anyway, about the controlling multiple racks part.  Here is something that has been eating me away for a while.  
> 
> First, something that could potentially be a big hassle or nothing at all, and hopefully something to never worry about.  Helix states that the probe can be replaced by the user if it is faulty or breaks.  As far as I know, this is not true with Herpstat.  In this case, you would have to get a replacement tstat or have your serviced....but luckily, as stated above, Spyder Robotics(Herpstat) has great customer service.  Can anyone verify that I got this part right?
> 
> The second, and probably more widespread issue.  Maximum total wattage.  Helix can control up to 500 watts, and only has one output.  
> 
> Herpstat, what I would call the most similar to the Helix, also has a 500 watt max and one output.  
> ...


I think very few racks have wattages over 400 watts... I use a Pro on 3 cages and my 18"x12" RHP uses ~60watts...

Yes, Spyder Robotics has fantastic customer service, and you plug their probes in so they're easily removable... if one breaks you can buy replacement for $10, unless it falls under warranty and they'll give you one for free.

----------


## BMorrison

From what I understand Helix and Herpstat are the top of the tops but I got my herpstat and never looked back. So I voted herpstat.

----------


## southb

I use Johnson's controls thermostat.  It's an on/off type but it gets the job done, is easy to program, and works great.

----------


## XGetSome

I am building a Incubator and a rack, ordered 2 Helix's for them....I will let ya know.

----------


## SGExotics

Spyder Robotics... Their thermostats are Great! im not sure about the helix, but spyder robotics herpstats come in many different levels in which a variety of people can afford for whatever they need. In my opinion from seeing a lot of people use each of them, i would say both are great! They both get the job at hand done in a very high tech manner, that is also very simple to use. Whatever you end up going with you'll be fine. Im using a herpstat for my baby rack, a herpstat nd for my breeders rack, and a herpstat for my incubator..

----------


## spyderrobotics

ThyTempest:

Just a quick reply.. I would say 99% of the racks, incubators, and enclosures run 360 watts or less in my experience.  So just about any setup can work great with a Herpstat Pro's 400 watt single output.  The Herpstat II's 700 watt per output is the workhorse if you have a tall rack with additional levels so this falls under the more custom use section however the Herpstat II is still less expensive than two single units.  The other great thing about the Herpstat ND/II/Pro is that they have resettable fuses.  No other reptile thermostat has them.  That means when someone overloads the device you can unplug it for ten minutes and plug back up and use it.  The original Herpstat has a standard fuse like the other brands.  Hope that helps!  :Very Happy: 

Also wanted to say thanks to those who have been supporting our products!  :Good Job:   We really appreciate our customers and for those on the fence with questions you can always get a hold of me at sales@spyderrobotics.com.  Were just a handful of guys building these for the community and friends.  Herpstats started out in the hands of the reptile community and we built them together with the help of everyones input.   :Smile: 

Dion Brewington
Owner, Spyder Robotics

----------

_2kdime_ (04-29-2009),_tonkatoyman_ (06-18-2009)

----------


## DutchHerp

> The other great thing about the Herpstat ND/II/Pro is that they have resettable fuses.  No other reptile thermostat has them.  That means when someone overloads the device you can unplug it for ten minutes and plug back up and use it.  The original Herpstat has a standard fuse like the other brands.  Hope that helps!


I got to learn all about that when my mother plugged her vacuum cleaner into my regular Herpstat!!

Dion said it was the first vacuum cleaner; usually they have radiant heaters and once they had an irion... FIRST!!

Well anyway, I'm shipping the Herpstat back to him and all I have to pay for is shipping... he will even buy the new fuse for me.

Customer service? I think, yes.

----------

_2kdime_ (04-29-2009)

----------


## euphuistical

I am just starting out and I went with a herpstsat II so I could use one unit
for different flexwatt types and eventually control both my rack and my incubator. For me it was just a much better deal to only need o e thermostat for all my needs. When I need a second that I know I can dedicate to a rack
or just an incubator I may try a helix. But for now the herpstat is where it's at
for me.

----------


## bkelley02

I bought the Herpstat ND because of the Night Drop being built in and not needing an accessory

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Herpstat--both Herpstat and Helix have a great reputation, and are reliable thermostats.  Both can do the same tasks.

Herpstat is just a bit cheaper.  That's pretty much the selling point for me--when all else is equal, why pay more?  I have only Herpstats at the moment, and they're great.

----------


## knott00

Bought a Herpstat 2. I wrote questions to Spyder Robotics before deciding which thermostat to buy and I had all my questions answered 2 hours later.  I've read nothing but good things about the Herpstat and if you live in place where it can get really cold during the winter like I do, a dual thermostat that can set two different UHCs to two different temps is a must.
The Moonlight function is great, I have a redlight on a lamp plugged into the herpstat and it turns the light on at night with just enough power to make everything in the enclosure visible, but not heat it up. The Herpstat is a great product and would recommend it to anyone who needs a thermostat.

----------


## bg1906

Either is a winner. I have a Herpstat 2 and it is great. I've been to Adam's (8 Ball) shop several times and he uses Helix. So no beef with either.

----------


## alohareptiles

I know this is late, but I thought I'd chime in...I like both and many of my friends are loyal Helix users...I just picked up a Pro from Dion and I have to say the customer service is phenomenal!!!!  After chatting with him via e-mail (super fast responses) I decided to purchase it yesterday...He e-mailed me a confirmation that it got shipped that same day and BAM!!! It's here today...Down right amazing!!!  THANK DION

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

I love my Herpstat. One the question of how many they can run, it depends on the model. I have one that operates like two thermostats and I think it can run at least 6 racks. Great service too. But I don't think you can go wrong with either.

----------


## Holbeird

Wow I was surprised to see this post still going so I figured I'd let people know. I went with the Herpstat and LOVE it. the only issue I've ever had was my probe coming loose because it wasn't taped down well enough and it meleted through the bottom of one of my tubs, thankfully it was attached to an empty row in my rack! The herpstat has been amazing and I'll be buying another one with my next rack.

----------


## Vlervatron

I use Johnson controls a419 thermostats. They work great and are muuuuch less expensive. :Wink:

----------


## jjmitchell

Honestly I use a Ranco... The price difference is one reason (I only paid like 60 bucks for it)  Ball pythons will thermoregulate on their own so the on off function doesnt really bother me.  As for the night drop your house tends to cool off at night so I dont see paying extra for that(if the ambient temp drops it takes more power to heat it and provides a wider gradient so they can choose where they wanna be).  I had to ask the same question and my good friend told me " Its not like were hathing eggs here.  Save your money and spend that extra on your incubator" In the end what ever you decide is up to you and I hope you enjoy it....

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I think the primary difference between Helix and Herpstat is a few bucks. (lol)

----------


## Eventide

I've used both the Herpstat and Helix, and I have to say I prefer the Herpstat hands-down.  It's cheaper, for one, and it also has a much more easy-to-use display and has many more bells and whistles than the Helix.

----------

_twh_ (11-14-2009)

----------


## wax32

I use a helix and a ranco.  Both work perfectly for me. If I buy another stat it will be a ranco.  The only thing I really see a NEED for a proportional stat is for incubating eggs.

----------


## don15681

I use both. Both are excellent thermostats. The helix is simple to use cause there isn't many options on it and can only set the temps  one degree at a time. This thermostat has a great track record being used for many years. 

The Herpstat is also a great thermostat that offers many options already built into the thermostat. you can change temps by 1/10 of a degree which is great for incubators, also has a high and low temp level alarms that is also 1/10 of a degree settable, my incubator is in my basement and when I'm upstairs and my daughter opens the incubator, I can hear the alarm upstairs. When temps hit operating range alarm stops, it is cheaper. Plus many other options.This would be my pick if I had to say which one I liked the best. But they are both very good thermostats.

----------


## bman123

Buy whatever one is cheaper, they are both great.

----------

